# γατούλα του σεξ = sex kitten



## nickel (Sep 13, 2009)

Αυτόν το μήνα η Μπριζίτ Μπαρντό (γεν. 28/9/1934) γίνεται εβδομήντα πέντε. Το ίδιο και η Σοφία Λόρεν (20/9/34).

Διάβασα τη σχετική είδηση στο ηλεΒήμα και, από μια επίσκεψη στη Wikipedia, διαπίστωσα ότι καταφέρνουν εκεί να γράψουν 4.000 λέξεις, και να μην κάνουν ούτε μία αναφορά στη «γατούλα του σεξ». Για την ακρίβεια, δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία φορά η λέξη _sex_, π.χ. ούτε ένα «sex symbol» για δείγμα. Αναρωτήθηκα αν έχει ποτέ γραφτεί ελληνικό άρθρο χωρίς το κλισέ (αν και συνοδευόμενο πλέον από το «πρώην»).

Υπάρχει ωστόσο λήμμα της Wikipedia για το sex kitten.
Sex kitten is a term that typically refers to a woman who goes around with a sexually provocative approach. It also refers to women with abundant sexual aggression. The term originated circa 1958, and was used to describe French starlet and pouty nymphette Brigitte Bardot, who appeared in the 1956 film _And God Created Woman_, though a term similar has been used as early as in ancient Egypt when people would refer to their partners as kittens.

It has also often been used in association with Ann-Margret, star of the 1964 film _Kitten with a Whip_. However, it does not always describe the youthful.​Στο OED δεν έχουν ξεχάσει τον όρο:
*sex kitten* colloq., a young woman who exploits her sex appeal; hence *sex-kittenish* adj.
1958 Daily Sketch 2 June 11/4 Clever film men have moulded her sex-kitten type.
1966 Guardian 7 Jan. 9/2 Brigitte Bardot... the original sex kitten with the French charm.​*Απορία: ο όρος είναι αγγλικός ή ξεκίνησε από τη Γαλλία;*

Σε σχέση, πάντως, με τη Λόρεν η απολαυστική, αν και αναμενόμενη, ατάκα του άρθρου του ηλεΒήματος:
Σε αντίθεση με την Μπριζίτ Μπαρντό, η Σοφία Λόρεν ήταν πάντα πολύ προσεκτική με την εικόνα που έβγαζε προς τα έξω. Το 1979, όταν ο Μάικλ Γουίνερ σκηνοθετούσε τη Σοφία Λόρεν στην ταινία «Firepower», τον πήρε τηλέφωνο για να τον ενημερώσει: «Υπάρχουν (σ.σ.: στο «Ρaris Μatch») δέκα σελίδες δικές μου να κάνω μπάνιο τόπλες στην Αντίγκουα. Πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να τους μηνύσω;». Εκείνος με τη σειρά του τη ρώτησε: «Λοιπόν, Σοφία, πώς δείχνουν τα στήθη σου;». Και όταν η Λόρεν τού απάντησε «Πολύ ωραία», ο Γουίνερ απεφάνθη: «Τότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση στείλ’ τους ευχαριστήριο σημείωμα».​


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2009)

Τις γνώσεις και τους πόρους για την αναζήτηση της προέλευσης δεν τα έχω, οπότε περιορίζομαι στο Wiki-χαμαλίκι,;) σε μια μικρή αναζήτηση στη Wiki, όπου βρίσκω τα εξής:
*kitten*:
A *kitten* (Old English diminutive of _cat_) is a juvenile domesticated cat (_Felis catus_) that is not yet fully-grown. _Oxford English Dictionary_, Second Edition (Oxford University Press, 1989)
*cat*:
Freyja—the goddess of *love, beauty, and fertility* in Norse mythology—is depicted as riding a chariot drawn by cats.
*pussy*:
*Pussy* is an English word meaning cat. It may also refer to the female genitalia in slang, [...] 
The origins of the word are unknown. The Oxford English Dictionary (OED) says that the word _puss_ is common to several _Germanic languages_, usually as a call name for the cat — not a synonym for _cat_, as it is in English.
The Oxford English Dictionary and Webster's Third International Dictionary point out similarities with words including: Old Norse, _pūss_ (pocket) | Old Saxon _pūse_ (vulva) | Old English _pusa_ (bag)
In the 17th century, the term was also used to refer to women in general. Philip Stubbs, an English pamphleteer, wrote in his 1583 book "_The Anatomie of Abuses_" that "the word pussie is now used of a woman".
*kitten*:
A term for a dangerous or attractive woman commonly used in the 1920s (χωρίς ξεχωριστό λήμμα ή τεκμηρίωση)
Επίσης:
*kittenish: 1. *Having the qualities or likeness of a kitten. 2. playful 
*vagina*: kitty _rare_
και
have kittens: 2. British English spoken informal to be very anxious or upset about something

Και παίρνω το θάρρος έχω το θράσος να αποτολμήσω μια εικασία:
Όλα αυτά με οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι διάφορες λέξεις για τις γάτες στην αγγλική ήταν από παλιά (έως πολύ παλιά) συνώνυμες των γυναικών (ή του αιδοίου), και στην εικασία ότι, καθώς το kitten είχε ήδη τη σημασία του παιχνιδιάρικου και χρησιμοποιούνταν ίσως σαν ευφημισμός του pussy που ήταν χυδαίο, εύλογα πλάστηκε ο όρος sex kitten για να περιγράψει τη νεαρή, παιχνιδιάρα γυναίκα που δεν διστάζει να προβάλει τη σεξουαλικότητά της για να προκαλέσει, όπως έκανε η Μπαρντό στο _'Και ο Θεός έπλασε τη γυναίκα'_. Άρα μάλλον αγγλικής προέλευσης, παρότι: French _chatte_ (female cat), a current vulgarism for the female genitalia.




 
Για τη σημερινή άποψη των κριτικών για εκείνη τη σειρά ταινιών τού Βαντίμ, ένα σχετικό απόσπασμα από εδώ:
How horny were we back in the fifties? Horny enough to put on a raincoat, leave our happy suburban homes, drive downtown to a shoebox-sized "art" theater, and pay top dollar to sit in a darkened room with thirty or forty other neurotic losers to stare at a postage stamp-sized screen and sit through abysmally dubbed, third-rate sex comedies and melodramas courtesy booty-_maître_ Roger Vadim, all in the hope of catching sight, for a few brief, wonderful moments, of _le poitrine et le _buttcrack _plus plus belle_ of the sexiest woman in the world, Brigitte Bardot. 

Και η άχρηστη πληροφορία, επειδή το pusillanimous μού θύμισε το _Look Back in Anger_, όπου το είχα πρωτοσυναντήσει: 
It has been informally suggested in folk etymology that it (pussy) is a shortened form of the word "pusillanimous" which is defined by the Oxford English Dictionary as "showing a lack of courage or determination" or cowardly. This meaning would seem to be consistent with the intention of the word "pussy" when used as an insult toward a man. This term, however, comes from the Latin words _pusillus_ (petty) and _animus_ (spirit) and is unrelated to the Germanic derivations of _puss_ and _pussy_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στο OED δεν έχουν ξεχάσει τον όρο:
> *sex kitten* colloq., a young woman who exploits her sex appeal; hence *sex-kittenish* adj.
> 1958 Daily Sketch 2 June 11/4 Clever film men have moulded her sex-kitten type.
> 1966 Guardian 7 Jan. 9/2 Brigitte Bardot... the original sex kitten with the French charm.​


​Στο OTD πάντως κάνουν μια μικρή προσθήκη στον ορισμό:
*sex kitten* _colloq_. a young woman who provocatively asserts or exploits her sex appeal

Στο RHWUD δίνουν χρονική περίοδο εμφάνισης:
*sex kitten*, _Informal_. a young woman who is sexy and coquettish. [1955–60]

Τα _kittens_ πάνε πάνω-κάτω (κι όσο δεν σταθεροποιούνται δεν τρώμε ψάρι, φυσικά), αλλά πάντα έχουν σχέση με ζουμερά σημεία της γυναικείας ανατομίας. Από το _Sex Slang_:
*sweater kittens* _noun_ the female breasts [US, 2005]

Και μιας κι ο μαστρο-daeman ανέφερε και το _pussy_:


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2009)

Η Pussy Galore ήταν αξεπέραστη. Μέχρι που ήρθε η Alotta (Fagina) 
(κάτι τρέχει με τις ιδιαιτέρες τώρα τελευταία):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67E42LQsU24


----------

